# Suggestions for $1K-ish towers



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been mulling around for a while building a pair of towers I can really enjoy and not worry so much about outgrowing them in the near future. One design I have been looking at is Clear Wave Dynamic 4TSE. http://clearwaveloudspeaker.com/Dynamic/4T.html. That is the type "animal" I am interested in. I am a big stereo 2 channel listener, the 7.1 aspect of things isnt at the top of my list. Obviously the $1k dollar figure is for the components only, not concerned with cabinets or the accessory cost. What other design would you guys suggest? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't heard these bad boys, just eye humped them. SB drivers seem to be top notch, and the crossover should be very well designed. You can read up on it at the designers web site.

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=35_438&products_id=8691

Has more range and sensitivity compared to what your looking at.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

At a glance that design looks like a champ! Funny to see yet another RS180 build.

To be honest I don't know of many proven high-end designs, most popular ones are budget-friendly builds that maximize what you get for the money. Personally I've always been curious about the top dollar woofers out there, like Morel, Usher, etc. E.g. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=297-123
I'll mention though that for a DIY design using drivers that expensive (or a $1000 budget for that matter) measurement based design would be an obvious must. It's not hard to get good results based on simulation alone, but when you're dropping that kind of money I think the standard gets elevated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't forget these. Yet another designer with a great reputation.

http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements.html

I can't really say much about the first link you posted, but the two that I've posted are designed by guys who have been doing this for a long time and they have proven designs.


----------



## GPHammer (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Statements by Jim Holtz, I have the full size, mini's and center. The full size are incredible for two channel music, you do not need a sub woofer with them.

The clearwave you are looking at also look impressive, they have the same 7 inch driver as the mini statements and the same Tangbang mid as the statement family.

I am sure you will be happy with whatever you choose to build, just remember to post and keep us informed on your build.

GP


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

These are what I think I would build. Go with JBL drivers. Could be better in the looks dept. but if that doesn't bother you...

http://www.pispeakers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/3/products_id/108


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You can not go wrong with wither Jed's builds or the Statements:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

IMO if you want to go with a wicked tower, go 3.5-way! You can get superb performance going active, at least with the bass/mid crossover. Leave the mid/tweeter crossover passive and go with a kit if you feel more comfortable that way.

So if I might, I recommend going "modular" with a pair of sealed (Q = .5) Zaph ZA5.5tt. Just about anything over 7L should critically damp it. I recommend each driver in the set to still be in its own box however. Front baffle width must remain the same as the design the 

Decouple it, and then build it atop stereo woofers that can play high. You want driver that is smooth up to 1khz without any nasty breakups - the reason for this is simply that it will make your job easy! 

One driver you might consider would be a TC Sounds LMS-R 15"The crossover would likely be something like a 2nd order high pass at 150hz and a second order low pass at 190hz... give or take. This could give an acoustic LR4 near 180hz. *But* with the digital active filter you could mess with it until it sounds right.

Purchase a MiniDSP for digital crossover/preamp duties, and a 4(+)-channel amp such as the ATI 1804 or Emotiva UPA-5 to bi-amp it. You may also consider just a higher powered 2-channel amp to handle the woofer, and whatever amplification you currently have, to handle the rest. I really recommend an active, bi-amped system with a low crossover like this. I think high power high output towers work best like this.

I think combining an LMS-R 15" with the Zaph will give a world-class 3.5 way tower speaker.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. One element I should add is that I am focused more on the mid/high aspect. I have a few different options for subs. The huge woofer 3 piece setup isnt the target.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait a second. I only suggested a huge woofer as one option. You could place some 8" woofers below the MMTMM as well. The main point was using the Zaph 2.5 way tower as a foundation with impressive measurements, and I always suggest going active for all its benefits on the M-W crossover in a 3-way. What I suggested could be a functional looking one-piece tower speaker.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> Wait a second. I only suggested a huge woofer as one option. You could place some 8" woofers below the MMTMM as well. The main point was using the Zaph 2.5 way tower as a foundation with impressive measurements, and I always suggest going active for all its benefits on the M-W crossover in a 3-way. What I suggested could be a functional looking one-piece tower speaker.


No no, the type setup Vann listed and Generic's first post was more what I was referring. The zaph setup is along the lines I am interested in. Its similar to the clear wave loudspeaker design I originally linked.


----------

